# 

## ENDO

Koledzy i koleżanki co uważacie za wadę/zaletę tego rozwiązania? 

Czy ceny podawane przez KONBET mają przełożenie na rzeczywistość?




Z góry dzięki za pomoc

ENDO

----------


## BM Kleszczewo

Ja zdecydowałem się na strop strunobetonowy Konbet SPK. Szerokość płyt 120 cm długość do 6 m. Wszystko ułożyli z samochodu z HDS. Strop o powierzchni 90 m2 połozony był w 2 godziny z przerwą na kawę, popołudniu grucha z betonem do zalania wieńca i zamków między płytami. Po dwóch dniach zaczął się etap ścian szczytowych i ciąg dalszy komina.
Całość wyniosła 9500 zł brutto, ale pozbyłem się lania betonów na strop, zakupu stempli, podlewania ( dużo mniej wody budowlanej) a przede wszystki zyskałm dużo na czasie. No i nie muszę rzucać tynków na sufit tylko przeszpachlowanie i gładzie. 

Ja moge polecić - wygoda.

PZDR

----------


## skrabi

ja dostałem ofertę na smarta 15cm w cenie 157 zl/m2 brutto z transportem (100km) i montażem (potrzebna pomoc moich budowlańców, ew. za dopłatą bez udziału mojej ekipy), wykonanie wieńca w moim zakresie, w cenie niestety nie dają projektu zastępczego podbitego przez konstruktora, więc jak ktoś chce być spokojny to musi jeszcze konstruktora doliczyć

przyznam, że trochę się zraziłem na etapie ofertowania, gdyż w ofercie były głupie błędy (np. przykryli mi stropem schody, nie uwzględnili obciążenia od ścian działowych) i musiałem prosić o poprawki , a zastanawiam się czego nie wyłapałem :/

----------


## ENDO

Panowie, dzięki za opinie, moze ktoś jeszcze jest w stanie sie wypowiedzieć.

A jak wyglada sprawa z przewód dniem dźwięków? Na chłopskie rozum wydaje mi sie ze SMART moze być dosyć głośny w użytkowaniu. Czy zatem zalecane jest jakies użycie materiału poprawiającego ten parametr?

----------


## czarn-y

Też się interesuje tym stropem. Jak wygląda sprawa ze ściankami działowymi, stawianymi na nim. Można bez dodatkowych wzmocnień zamienić ścianki z GK na murowane np. z Porothermu ?? Sprawa dotyczny niewielkiego domu jednorodzinnego z poddaszem użytkowym. który w projekcie ma standardową terive.

----------


## ENDO

Wygląda na to, że to rozwiązanie nie cieszy się zbyt wielką popularnością :big grin:

----------


## zibicho

WITAM . moj domek to parterowy pow.zabudowy to 250m kw. W projekcie jest strop drewniany .Bede to zmieniał na terive,chociaż myslę też o smarcie.Co o tym myslicie ijakie są koszty smarta (najwieksze rozpietosci to6,60 )

----------


## skrabi

najlepiej napisz do konbetu to dostaniesz wycenę

a tak w ogóle to dlaczego przy parterowce zmieniasz strop? co jest nie tak z drewnianym?

----------


## Monsiu

podciągam wątek, też szukam opinii o tym stropie.
rozpiętości w moim domu (największe) to około 6 m.
żaden konstruktor mi tego nie zaproponował :sad: , dzisiaj przypadkiem znalazłam w Muratorze....Lektura jak najbardziej pożyteczna :smile:

----------


## amstrong89

W woj. lubelskim zaczynają produkcję płyt takich samych jak produkuje KONBET. Myśle że to dobra alternatywa dla płyt żerańskich.

Monsiu

Masz gotowy strop. Nie trzeba wynajmować dźwigu do ułożenia płyt. Ścianki działowe nawet z cegły stawiasz gdzie chcesz. Eliminacja błędów wykonawcy. To niektóre ich zalety.

Każdą zmianę w konstrukcji budynku trzeba konsultować z konstruktorem lub kierbudem. Przy zastosowaniu takich płyt chyba zmienia się fundament na ścianach nośnych, szczególnie tych na których będą opierać się płyty. To jest bardzo ważne.

----------


## Monsiu

> Monsiu
> 
> Masz gotowy strop. Nie trzeba wynajmować dźwigu do ułożenia płyt. Ścianki działowe nawet z cegły stawiasz gdzie chcesz. Eliminacja błędów wykonawcy. To niektóre ich zalety.
> 
> Każdą zmianę w konstrukcji budynku trzeba konsultować z konstruktorem lub kierbudem. Przy zastosowaniu takich płyt chyba zmienia się fundament na ścianach nośnych, szczególnie tych na których będą opierać się płyty. To jest bardzo ważne.


ok, jasne,że każdą zmianę muszę konsultować z kierbudem,ale moja sytuacja jest niestandardowa:
1. mieszkam od 6 lat w tym domu - nie budowałam go niestety :sad: , nie wiem, jakie są fundamenty, ale była analiza rzeczoznawcy robiona i powiedział,że spokojnie jeszcze jedna kondygnacja może być dobudowana (parterówka obecnie);
2. dom ma 10x10 ,z suporeksu, nie m awienca, jest strop drewnany, który powstał za moich czasów - podwieszany do ścian.
3. planuję rozbudowę w bok o 4 m - docelowo będzie 14x10
4. jest dach namiotowy,będzie kopertowy i tu zaczynają się schody
5. w projekcie rozbudowy domy (z PNB i tp.) dach opiera się na stropie żelbetowym (którego nie ma i trzeba go wylać)
6. wylanie betonu nad częscią obecnie mieszkalną i nad stropem drewnanym nie wchodzi w grę - wszsytko szlag trafi,a remontów już mam po dziurki w nosie i nie tylko
7. wczoraj odkryłam stropy strunobetownowe i bardzo mi się spodobały,bo nie wymagają podpór,stempli,szybki montaż itp.
8. z kierbudem jeszcze nie zdążyłam porozmawiać o tych stropach
9.w moim domu są tylko zewnętrzne ściany nośne,rozpietość 10x10, ale nie potrzebuję stropu na całości - czy na ścianach działowych może się opierać?
10. po rozbudowie obecna ściana zewnętrzna nośna bęzie ścianą działową - rozumiem,że tutaj nie ma problemu i strop może się na tym oprzeć.
11. wyczytałam,że strop monolityczny jest dużo cieższy od SMARta i strunobetonowego,więc zakłądam,ze skoro konstruktor zaprojektował u mnie żelbet,to każdy lżjszy strop,który przeniesie obciążęnia z dachu - dachówka cementowa-też będzie ok?
12.no właśnie-czy taki strop SMART może być podparciem dla więźby dachowej w dachu kopertowym?

sorry,ze tak długo,ale od 3-ch lat drążę ten temat rozbudowy i szukam najlepszego rozwiązania...
z góry dziękuję za informacje wszelkie

----------


## amstrong89

Sytuacja dosyć ciekawa, ale chyba w twoim wypadku istnieje możliwość zamontowania takich płyt. Dach jak już opiera się na ścianach nośnych lub na słupach żelbetowych. Przy dachówce za duże obciążenie.

Nie jestem pewien czy wieniec będzie w stanie utrzywać dach przy stropie smart. Połączenie go z monolitem jest zdecydowanie lepsze.

----------


## Monsiu

> Sytuacja dosyć ciekawa, ale chyba w twoim wypadku istnieje możliwość zamontowania takich płyt. Dach jak już opiera się na ścianach nośnych lub na słupach żelbetowych. Przy dachówce za duże obciążenie.
> 
> Nie jestem pewien czy wieniec będzie w stanie utrzywać dach przy stropie smart. Połączenie go z monolitem jest zdecydowanie lepsze.


dzięki za komentarz,ale mam pytania:
1. co to znaczy "przy dachówce za duże obciążenie" - dla tego stropu SMART jest za duże obciążenie? czyli można na nim oprzec dach z dachówką cementową czy nie?
2. wieniec chyba nie utrzymuje dachu,tylko spina ściany? na wieńcu leży tylko murłata. Teraz nie mam wieńca,na murze leży murłata i na tym opiera się dach - i odpukac-ściany nie pękają,ani nic się nie dzieje (mieszkam 6,5 lat)
3. monolit odpada -nie postawię stempli w pokojach itp.

może jakies pomysły?

----------


## Andrzej733

Układając strop smart musisz ustawić stemplowanie przy ścianach.
Aby podeprzeć dach musisz te parametry dac dla konstruktora, on przeliczy czy dane parametry płyt są odpowiednie, jak nie to zastosuje żebra dozbrajajace itp.

----------


## andsoon

> Koledzy i koleżanki co uważacie za wadę/zaletę tego rozwiązania? 
> 
> Czy ceny podawane przez KONBET mają przełożenie na rzeczywistość?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Z góry dzięki za pomoc
> 
> ENDO


Analizowałem przez jakiś czas te stropy i wygląda to mniej wiecej tak:
Oczywiście ładne zestawienie porównawcze, że strop najtańszy spośród wszystkich ale to jak zwykle chwyt marketingowy, bo zapomniano porównać do zwykłych stropów kanałowych (płyty żeranski, typu S, itd). zwykłe płyty kanałowe są może o 20% cięższe, i nieco grubsze (24cm), jednakże podobnie jak i płyty SMART do ich położenia wystarczy 3 ludzi nie dwóch jak to piszą o SMARCIE bo zapominają o operatorze dźwigu, i czas ułożenia podobny. Zresztą w praktyce to nie ma znaczenia  czy coś układa się 2 godziny czy cały dzień, płaci się za realizację usługi a nie za czas. Za to na cenie to już jest duża różnica. Podana cena w tabelce to cena netto, nie uwzglednia kosztów transportu i pewnie czegoś jeszcze ,być może robocizny. Znalazłem na innych forach relację że za 120m2 gościu zapłacił 21tysiecy zł, z transportem i montażem. Czy łatwo policzyć że m2 kosztował około 175zł brutto. No w przypadku zwykłych stropów kanałowych to średnio cena wynosi około 80-90 zł/m2 z dzwigiem, transportem itd. A można i pewnie taniej, bo sama płyta to około 50-60zł/m2.
 A więc matematyka jest prosta. przy 100m2 oszczedzamy 8-9 tysiecy zł. Może i ten SMART jest dobry ale przy rozpiętosciach stropów powyżej 8m, bo takie ograniczenie maja stropy kanałowe, przy niższych rozpiętościach nawet uwzględniajac pewne wady stropów zwykłych to chyba się interes nie kalkuluje, bo 9 tysiecy można naprawdę przeznaczyć na coś innego niż wydawać na coś niby lepszego tylko po co? Tynkować jedne i drugie trzeba, bo to beton i  tego się nie uniknie. 
Producenci stropów kanałowych są w praktyce w każdym województwie, a ten SMART tylko w wielkopolsce. 
Dziwna sprawa  trochę z tym SARTEM.   Wytwarza się produkt niby lżejszy z mniejszej ilości materiału, niby szybciej się układa, a wychodzi i tak 2 razy drożej, a powinno być taniej.  No ale reklama robi swoje. Produkt może byłby wart uwagi gdyby by droższy o nie więcej niż 20-30%, bo to w końcu ta sama płyta, tylko nieco cieńsza i lżejsza.
kilka linków producentów płyt kanałowych typu S:
http://www.margoprefabrykaty.pl/pref...strop-zeranski
http://www.fdbogucin.pl/

----------


## Andrzej733

No masz rację , ale tutaj włąśnie chodzi o rozpiętość, a strunobetony jednak więcej mogą./
Byłem w KONBECIE ..to normalne że reklamują swój produkt...hala produkcyjna jest naprawdę imponujaca w porównaniu do innych zakładów które zwiedzałem  :smile: .
Do strunobetonów potrzeba większych  nakładów pracy  i maszyn (napinanie stali, stal odpowiedniej jakości sporo droższa niż wykłą , dlaetego koszty są większe
 Gs]dybym miał do pzrekrycia obiekt 9m to bym się nawet nie zastanawiał (odchodzi sporo kosztów na ściany nośne, ławy itp.)

----------


## andsoon

nie przesadzaj z ta rozpietością bo to zaledwie o około 1,5 metra wiecej, wiec produkt w praktyce jest uzupełnieniem niszy na rynku dla powiedzmy nielicznych wyjątków.
 Są poza tym technologie gestożebrowe które też są tansze od SMARTa i lepsze maja wyniki (do 15 metrów). 
Moim zdaniem produkt nie jest godny uwagi przy takiej cenie. Przy 20% różnicy to by rzeczywiście był to ciekawy produkt. Owszem strunobetony to większe nakłady produkcyjne ale to maszyna robi i  nie zapominaj że jednocześnie są jednak niższe nakłady materiałowe, a po płycie SMART nie widać żeby się to jakoś kompensowało.

----------


## Andrzej733

MI tam smarty pasują i strunobetony, napewno wolałbym smarta niż stropy YTONGA czy bawienie się z drewnem. Napięcie początkowe powoduje znikome ugięcia w eksploatacji, przez co i przenoszenie dźwięku jest niwelowane. Zobacz że strunobetony mają mniejsze wysokości niż inne stropy o dużych rozpietościach, to też swoje daje...a cena..no cóż trzeba sie targować  :smile:

----------


## andsoon

Stropy Ytonga są w podobnej cenie co SMART, maja za to jedną wielką zaletę sufitu rzeczywiście nie trzeba tynkować, bo naprawdę ładnie to wygląda. Ugięcia podobne jak w zwykłych kanałowych, tłumienie dźwięku na podobnym poziomie co kanałowe, w końcu mamy tuby w konstrukcji, więć w obu przypadkach tłumienie na poziomie  około 50dB. wysokość kolego to nikogo nie przekona bo 10cm w jedną czy drugą stroną, to nie wiem gdzie to zobaczysz. Na wysokości kondygnacji nie stracisz bo zbudujesz wyższy budynek o te 10cm, Do 0,3m odstępstwo od projektu to nieistotna zmiana, a w praktyce to i jak ktoś o 0,5 metra pociągnie wyższy to nadzór budowlany się nie czepia. 
Może sie pochwalisz ile wytargowałeś, bo 175zł/m2 to po targowaniu cena, a wytargowanie powiedzmy z tej wartości 20% powiedzmy do kwoty 140zł/m2 to dalej nie załatwia sprawy , Przy powiedzmy 100m2 dalej mamy róznicę 5-6tysiecy, oszczędnosci na robociźnie to fikcja, jakikolwiek gęstożebrowy to przecież firmy podają cenę ile robota kosztuje+materiał. Oszczędność na czasie też fikcja tydzień w jedną czy drugą stronę
 , przy ryzyku że dostawa SMARTA i tak się opóźni bo przecież trzeba z wyprzedzeniem 2 tygodniowym zamówić traf teraz, jak za wcześnie zamówisz to ci zmagazynują na działce, jak za późno to będziesz czekał aż wyprodukują i dowiozą, no fikcja normalnie. Przy gęstożebrowych przywiozą co trzeba i sobie może leżeć, ludkowie sobie poradzą bo belka tam ciężka nie jest mini wciagarka co najwyżej potrzebna pustaki to w rekach można nieść. Nie nie kolego oszczędność czasu to fikcja w przypadku płyt kanałowych, owszem jest ale tylko dla producenta, oszczędza na tym że dowozi i kładzie a kasuje za to tyle jakby tydzień przy tym pracowano, oczywiście kwota ukryta w cenie materiału, bo gdzie by inaczej, posypała by się strategi marketingowa.  :wink: 

  No za te pieniądze zamiast "super stropu" który przetrwa 1000lat wolałbym jednak kupić dobre meble albo kafelki do łazienki w świeżo budowanym domku,. wydatków przy tego inwestycjach jest wiele. analizowałem projekty budowy domków jednorodzinnych, kiepsko to wygląda, architekci nie potrafią optymalizować koszty , robią jak im stuknie do głowy wena, a i mało praktyczny rozstaw pomieszczeń, tzw zabudowa bunkrowa dominuj e w Polsce, normalnie straszne  :wink: . Małe okienka, to w Kanadzie zimniejszym kraju walą takie okna żeby to światło doszło do środka, instalacje to normalnie rozrzutność. Tak dobrze optymalizując projekt to można te 40-50 tys. spokojnie zaoszczędzić.  Rozumiem że sponsorzy sugerują co ma być,  podobnie jak w szkołach jakie podręczniki, ale bez przesady, Polacy to biedny naród, nie warto zarzynać kurnika z kurami  znoszącymi złote jajka a takim jest budownictwo, bo w końcu nic nie zniesie jak się zarżnie wszystko  :wink:

----------


## andsoon

znalazłem link do komentarza gdzie klient jest lekko mówiąc mocno wk...ny na ten SMART  :wink: 
No jak firma olewa gwarancyjne roszczenia to tez bym sie chyba podobnie zachował
http://www.projektoskop.pl/a-8528-sy...obetonowe.html

----------


## saker

Witam,
W takim razie podajcie polecanch dostawców stropów kanałowych z wielkopolski. 
Z góry dzięki.

----------


## Andrzej733

ja tam nie lobbuję za tym aby smarty. Toi nie rozumiem zacietrzewienia kolegi  andsoona tym smartem.
Smart to strunobeton do 9m aby ograniczyć masę elementu, zasadniczo na początku rozważa się strunobtony czyli mowa o rozpietosci 15m czyli rząd wielkości YTONG razy dwa...max YTONGA to 7,5m. 
Stropy strunobetonowe są dedykowane tym którzy mają w swojej wizji rozpietości duże, czasami ktoś sobie zamarzy salon o wymiarach 10 na 10, wtedy projektant rozważa strunobetony. Można to porównać do jazdy samochodem..jak chcesz poszaleć na wertepach to kupujesz terenówke a nie samochód szosowy. 
Co do grubości to mi jakoś nie pasuje strop grubości 40 i więcej cm...gdzie to widać? na przykład na klatce schodowej, może innym to nie przeszkadza...należy pamiętać że YTONG ma balkony również w swojej ofercie  z tych płyt..czyli grubość balkony wyjdzie kilkadziesiąt cm, co trochę zaczyna dziwnie wyglądać, owszem mozna zrobić balkon z żelbetu i po kłopocie. Wszystko zależy od tego jakie jest zapotrzebowanie na różne typu stropów, niektórzy potrzebują YTONGA, inni lane, teriva czy kanałowe.
Co do reklamacji..no niestety takie są te czasy że nie jest łatwo ze wszystkim..a w tamtym wątku że były rysy skurczowe...a to klient nie wiedział aby to sprawdzić zanim rozładowali? Ja jak stwierdzam wadę materiału to nawet nie pozwalam kierowcy wjechać na  budowę

----------


## andsoon

No nie wiem ty chyba jestes skazany na ten KONBET bo oni rządza w wielkopolsce. Ktoś musi w koncu przetestować te nowalijki, a ewentualne wady wyjda po 10 latach.
 Może ci ekstra zejdą z ceną, maja też i kanałowe zwykłe płyty strunobetonowe o grubości 20cm to pewnie taniej niż ten SMART. Ten smart  to bym osobiście zaryzykował przy cenie do 130zł/m2 z montażem i transportem, nie więcej. Martwi mnie jedno tylko:  jak taka płyta rzeczywiście peknie to co z tymi naciagami będzie, bo tego raczej już sie nie da naprawić  na miejscu, płyta straci swoje parametry i co wtedy rozbierać dom czy jak?
 Radze się nie nabierac na ten chwyty z dziwigiem że z hdsa , a tak normalnie potrzebny, bo wynajem dzwigu to koszt  ok. 150 zł za godzine a zwykłe płyty to ponoć też od 2-do 5 godzin kłada i po problemie
 Mozesz  szukać w lubuskim ewentualnie  :wink: 
A ja tymczasem szukam co zw przypadku uszkodzeń płyt strunobetonowych. Jak na razie znalazłem jedną w zmiankę o uszkodzeniu w wyniku wybuchu pieca, i naprawa dosć kosztowna się wydaje
http://www.ebuilder.pl/index.php?act...b=view&id=4064

----------


## andsoon

Cena cena kolego Andrzej733  mnie martwi. Produkt nowy w zasadzie nie sprawdzony, reklamowany jako tani a drogi jak cholera. Wiec coś jest nie tak widocznie ktoś to wymyślił miało być tanio a jest drogo, albo jakiś rodzaj ogłupiania ludzi czy co, super dobre to trzpea pchnac za niezła kasę. No nie wiem jak to odbierać, te rewelacje, czytasz że szybko się układa, super bajera,, potem czytasz na temat starych płyt kanałowych  że też szybko sie je kładzie, potem o tym ze koszt dźwigu to tyle kosztuje że hohoo wg propagandy Konbetu, a tu jak sie popyta to nie tak strasznie. Poczytałem tez trochę o produkcji strunobetonowych niby szybciej niż te kanałowe się produkuje, wiec pytanie dlaczego to tak cholernie drogie???? W koncu mniej materiału idzie, lepszej jakości ale mniej -24cm a 15 to niemal 40%.  Wiesz kolego strop to dośc poważny element, budynku i wolałbym nie wdepnąc za przeproszeniem w g... 
Fajne są filmiki jak to się układa, tylko majac świadomośc jak działą marketing teraz na świecie, to naprawdę sceptycznie do tego nalezy podchodzi a nie emocjonalnie, bo co to jest zasponsorowac 2-3 budowy za pół ceny i proszę jest reklama. Szukam informacji o tym stropie jak najwiecej, ale ciężko idzie. To co czytam to czysta propaganda nie ma jakichś rzecozwych obiektywnych wypowiedzi inwestorów, czy specjalistów. Medal  na MTP też mnie nie przekonuje bo słyszałem już o takich numerach, a KONBET to z wielkopolski, wiec swój swojego... 
Czekam na odważnego co zainwestuje w to i powie jak to działa, tylko problem że za takie pieniadze to nikomu sie nie chce , bo strunobeton to dla rozpietosci powyzej 7 metrów ma sen a gdzie stropy o takiej rozpietości są potrzebne w budwonictwie jednorodzinny??? Ja ledwo na 6 metrów znajduję, no chyba ze bym wszystkie wewnetrzne sciany wyburzył to moze by to miało sens  :no: 
co do salonu 10x10 . to ogladałem projekty za oceanu i jak ktoś w swoim domku robi taki salon to ten salon nie ma stropu woogóle tylko dach, bo długi salon i płaski to też jakoś głupio wyglądo, musi mieć te proporcje i te 4,5 metrów wysokosci. swoją droga to podobaja mi się te amerykasnkie cyz kandyjskie projekty, w polsce tak ich fajnych projektów nie widziałem

----------


## andsoon

aha zastanawia mnie wada klawiszowanie. Niby w SMARCIe mniejsze bo zaprawa ekspansywna zastosowania. No ale wkanałówce tez przeciez mogę taką zastosować, az taka droga przecież nie jest 25kg worek 90zł.
http://www.e-budujemy.pl/zaprawy_nap...odlewek,22292p
I mnie sie wydaje że warto zamówić z montażem, płyty ale bez wypełniania szczelin betonem, bo taka ekipa to w pośpiechu zrobi, lepiej top zrobić samemu dokładnie i po problemie  :wink:

----------


## themasterp

witam wszystkich

Również zastanawiam się na stropem prefabrykowanym, z racji chęci wykonania budowy domu metodą gospodarczą - w większości samemu - taki strop wydaje się jak znalazł, rozesłałem zapytania do producentów i czekam na oferty, narazie dostałem odpowiedz w sprawie stropu z firmy Prefadom, cena około 5 000zł netto za strop ok. 100m2 - bez klatki schodowej i 2 miejsc przy kominach, a więc wyjdzie z 90 m2, info odnośnie klatki dostanę później. Czekam na potwierdzenie cen transportu. Cena nie obejmuje montażu i rozładunku. Oczekuje także na ofertę z Konbetu jednak coś czuję, że dużo taniej nie będzie a pewnie drożej. W ostateczności zrobię terivę bo jeśli strop prefabrykowany wyjdzie mnie tyle ile teriva lub lany to wezmę ekipę i nie będę się tym elementem przejmował. Dam znać jak przyjdzie oferta jak to wyszło cenowo.
PS: Czy ktoś zna namiar na producenta stropów gotowych na dolnym śląsku?

----------


## andsoon

> witam wszystkich
> 
> Również zastanawiam się na stropem prefabrykowanym, z racji chęci wykonania budowy domu metodą gospodarczą - w większości samemu - taki strop wydaje się jak znalazł, rozesłałem zapytania do producentów i czekam na oferty, Na razie dostałem odpowiedz w sprawie stropu z firmy Prefadom, cena około 5 000zł netto za strop ok. 100m2 - bez klatki schodowej i 2 miejsc przy kominach, a więc wyjdzie z 90 m2, info odnośnie klatki dostanę później. Czekam na potwierdzenie cen transportu. Cena nie obejmuje montażu i rozładunku. Oczekuje także na ofertę z Konbetu jednak coś czuję, że dużo taniej nie będzie a pewnie drożej. W ostateczności zrobię terivę bo jeśli strop prefabrykowany wyjdzie mnie tyle ile teriva lub lany to wezmę ekipę i nie będę się tym elementem przejmował. Dam znać jak przyjdzie oferta jak to wyszło cenowo.
> PS: Czy ktoś zna namiar na producenta stropów gotowych na dolnym śląsku?


a kominów nie możesz tak ustawić aby była na ścianie przy której będzie ługi bok płyty, bo wtedy wiesz wykuć tylko można, albo szczeline zostawić a ekipa tylko połozy.
No to już calkiem nieżle 55zł za m2 czyli 68,3 zł brutto. Transport to do 100km około 1000zł, , Dźwig na te 4 godziny 600zł. montaż z 600zł . Policzmy 6150+1000+600+600=8350zł brutto. podzielmy to przez 90 m2 wychodzi 92zł brutto/m2 no nieźle.
A na dolnym sląsku to jest firma BEtard duża z długołeki.
http://betard.pl/index_flash.html
Kolego daj znać ile w tej długołęce sobie śpiewają i ten KONBET

A tu jeszcze dystybutora znalazłem z dolnego śląska nie wiem skad maja płyty
http://www.matbruk.com.pl/elementy-stropowe.html

Kolejny producent :Betoniarnia Paczków koło ziebic:
http://www.betoniarniarpph.pl/produkty.html

----------


## themasterp

Ok narazie nie dostałem oferty, może dzisiaj coś przyjdzie, dam znać na pewno, a i Wy też szukajcie :smile:

----------


## andsoon

no też kolego, ale jeszcze nie tak do przodu jestem, etap projektowy, trzeba wiedzieć jakie materiał, bo naprawde na tym etapie można sporo kasy zaoszczędzić . Ale kanałówki mi sie juz podobają, bo na taki domek mały to naprawde solidny strop i nie drogi.

----------


## themasterp

Na razie dostałem szacunkową wycenę z FD Bogucin, cena to 70 zł netto za m2, do tego transport - 2 auta, każde po 3zł/km a z racji sporej odległości do mnie to trochę wyjdzie, cena bez rozładunku i montażu i chyba klatki schodowej, szukam dalej :smile:

----------


## andsoon

Ale chytrusy.. Licze jednak że Długołeka zabłysnie ceną :yes:

----------


## themasterp

Otrzymałem ofertę z Dennerta, cena za 98 m2 stropu 19 000 + 8% VAT, cena zawiera komplet, wszystko po ich stronie, kurde liczyłem na cenę max. 15 000, strop ponoć nie wymaga już tynkowania co pozwoli zaoszczędzić trochę kasy...czekam na ofertę KONBETA, zobaczymy jak wyjdzie w porównaniu do Dennerta.

----------


## andsoon

Jak chcesz uniknąć tynkowania przynajmniej wielkiego  to pomyśl też o stropie filigran.  :big lol: 
W długołęce mają ten typ stropu w ofercie, możesz zapytać przy okazji.
a konbeta i tak trzeba tynkowac, nie daj sobie wmówić że nie, bo beton to beton.
Jedyny znany mi strop co nie trzeba tynkować to ytong

----------


## themasterp

Coś w tym jest :smile:  Czekamy na ofertę z Konbeta ale przy cenie ok. 20 000 (a przecież jeszcze wieniec trzeba zrobić) to chyba wezmę kogoś do pomocy i zrobię terive.

----------


## Andrzej733

Bierz pod uwagę puszczenie instalacji elektrycznej do lamp, bo musisz doprowadzić prąd i nie zawsze jest to takie proste bez tynkowania

----------


## andsoon

Nie ma problemów obecnie z instalacjami na oświetlenie na suficie 
bo się je układa po prostu na podłodze kondygnacji nad i wierci dziurę na wylot . 
Nawet na gniazdka elektryczne lepiej prowadzić kable  w podłodze niż kuć ściany. wmontuje się puszkę pod włącznikiem oświetlenia z gniazdem, wyprowadza kabelek wzdłuż ściany, na pięterko i dalej podłogą. No pięknie teraz się robi. Szczególnie to pomaga jak się buduje z silikatów chatkę bo to twarda cholera ten bloczek. 
Oczywiście wyłączniki różnicowoprądowe obowiązkowo musza być ale to koszt tam 100zł na kondygnację jeden się zakłada, a można i na całą sieć jeden dać trój fazowy i elektryka gra  :big lol:

----------


## cefas

jedyny strop którego nie ma potrzeby tynkować to strop typu filigran, płyty są gładkie jak tafle szkła (przynajmniej w Niemczech) jedynie trzeba łączenia płyt  zaszpachlować 2x i można malować i mieszkać. Polecam szczerze i jeżeli ktoś wie gdzie szukać producenta w okolicach Podkarpacia to proszę namiary i ewentualne koszty.

----------


## andsoon

> jedyny strop którego nie ma potrzeby tynkować to strop typu filigran, płyty są gładkie jak tafle szkła (przynajmniej w Niemczech) jedynie trzeba łączenia płyt  zaszpachlować 2x i można malować i mieszkać. Polecam szczerze i jeżeli ktoś wie gdzie szukać producenta w okolicach Podkarpacia to proszę namiary i ewentualne koszty.


Tylko cena zabija. ten produkt w porównaniu do kanałówki przy 100m2  jest droższy o około 12tysiecy. za takie pieniadze to mi gościu połozy tynk na suficie, i na wszystkich ścianach na danej kondygnacji, a być może i w całłym domu. strop dla bogaczy zatem. 
No i wady ma akustyka kiepska

----------


## themasterp

No i mam wycenę z Konbeta - 11 000 zł netto w tym 1 300zł transport, bez wykonania płyty klatki schodowej, więc do tej ceny należy doliczyć montaż oraz dodatkowo wykonanie płyty PLT, niedługo zrobię zestawienie kosztów wykonania terivy, myślę jeszcze nad tym żeraniem, ma ktoś doświadczenia w układaniu tego stropu? Kładzie się go na bloczki? cegły, jakieś poduszki czy coś podobnego?

----------


## themasterp

Podbijam temat, czy ktoś robił u siebie żerań? A najchętniej na dolnymśląsku i ma jakieś dobre namiary?

----------


## skrabi

ja analizuję temat i chyba zmienię strop z terivy na smarta lub płyty kanałowe, tylko wkurza mnie ich fatalna obsługa klienta :/

co do żerania to możesz je dostać w betardzie w długołęce, tylko jedna wada, stopniowanie długości co 30cm :/ gdyby nie to to pewnie bym wziął, a bawić się samemu w docinanie to chyba też nie najlepszy pomysł

znacie jakiś patent na docinanie płyty typu S?

----------


## skrabi

dzwoniłem dzisiaj do betardu i dostałem info, że kanałówki typu S robią w module co 10cm  :smile:

----------


## Krzystof.

@ Skrabi pisałeś, że miałeś problemy z ofertą Konbetu. To dziwne, bo w moim przypadku wszystko poszło gładko -  miałem wprojektowaną Terivę, ale spieszyło mi się wyprowadzić od teściów i zdecydowałem się na smarta. Nie obyło się bez konsultacji z konstruktorem odnośnie przewieszeń pod balkon, ale wszystko ok, do tego pomiar na budowie i szybkie wykonanie. Poza tym z tego co wiem Konbet ma własnych konstruktorów, realizują duże budowy w Polsce i za granicą, więc cieszę się że nie jesteśmy królikami doświadczalnymi.

----------


## Danadana

Na rynku masz pełno materiałów, które możesz użyć do wyciszenia pomieszczeń od styropianu po maty kwarcowe pod panele. Jeżeli chodzi o płyty to już na starcie masz porządną akustykę i teriva nawet jakby była zaczarowana przy wylewce, styropianie, panelach z porządnym podkładem  to nie dojdzie do 54 dB. W  Smarcie masz beton B60, jego gęstość ogranicza przenikanie dźwięków.

----------


## MirekNo

Tak sobie buszuję dzisiaj po forum, w końcu piąteczek :smile:   Widzę, że temat się rozruszał  :smile:  

Ja mam Smarta już 4 lata i żadnej rysy na suficie a jak była głośna impreza to dopiero zrozumiałem co jest największą zaletą tego stropu – izolacja hałasu. Ale szczerze mówiąc na samy początku przyjglądałem się różnym rozwiązaniom, także Ytongowi. Kupując  ten strop rzeczywiście masz równą ładną powierzchnie, do tego z dobrymi parametrami jeżeli chodzi o termikę, ale to wszystko. Cena jest  wyższa, a właściwości produktu bardzo ale to bardzo odmienne. Stawiając Ytonga musisz uważać na zabezpieczenie stropu – pije wodę przez co wzrasta waga stropu – deszcz ulewa i jest spory problem, gdzie to potem wszystko wyparuje? Dodatkowo dochodzi mała nośność , niewielkie rozpiętości, możliwość korozji zbrojenia. Płyty łączy się na sucho a takie rozwiązanie w ogóle nie zapobiegają klawiszowaniu płyt – rysa wyjdzie jak nic. 

Marta -  nie denerwuj się, wiesz, ludzie ostrożnie podchodzą do nowych technologii.

Pozdro

----------


## rainder

Hej! Fajnie, że się mówi o Smarcie, sam go kupiłem i jestem zadowolony. Dlatego sądzę, że trzeba coś wyjaśnić waga Smarta to  250 kg, a płyta kanałowa to 350 kg  - wg mnie to raczej różnica. Grubość stropu Smart wynosi 15 cm, a kanałowego 24 cm to chyba też różnica.  Za 50 zł to może kupisz kanałówkę odpadową w drugim gatunku i to netto. Płyta rozpiętości 6m to już inna cena zwłaszcza kiedy podasz ją brutto z VATem. No i nie zapomnij o nośności – nie porównuj słabej płyty ze Smartem. Smart jest lekki, wożą go po całej Polsce a z kanałówkami tak nie jest. Ich  producenci wygineli jak się państwowe prefabety pokończyły. Porównać smarta do płyty kanałowej to lekka przesada. Ciekawe co na to w Konbecie powiedzą...

----------


## KONBET

Szanowni Państwo, 

pozwolę sobie wyjaśnić kilka spraw. Stropy gęstożebrowe np. Teriva mają izolacyjność akustyczną na poziomie 48 do 51 dB, a panel Smart 54 dB. Różnica około 4 dB to dla ucha ludzkiego to dwukrotnie wyższy komfort akustyczny. 

Faktem także jest, że gotowy prefabrykat eliminuje możliwość popełnienia błędów w trakcie zbrojenia i zalewania betonem stropu. Nasz Smart jest obecny na rynku od kilku lat, ale same płyty strunobetonowe znane są od ponad 50 lat.

W razie jakichkolwiek pytań proszę o kontakt. Postaram się odpowiedzieć na wszystkie wątpliwości. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## andsoon

Nie przemawiaja do mnie argumenty że SMART jest mocniejszy lżejszy itd. Przecież strop dobiera się do projektu. Jak ktoś ma strop o rozpiętości 8 metrów to oczywiście może zastaniwac sie nad SMARTEM jako alternatywą., ale w przypadku stropów do rozpiętości 7metrów, to chyba cena ma jakieś znaczenie dla inwestora. Parametry stropu wyliczane są do nośności jakie przewiduje projekt, , nie oferują nadmiarowych stropów. Owszem strop kanałowy jest droższy i wymaga dzwigu ale cena dzwigu jak już wspominałem nie jest aż taka wysoka. Koszty transportu kanałowych owszem są wyższe tylko producent kanałowych jest niemal w każdym wojewódzwie i w efekcie transport jest tanszy , a wprzypadku SMARTA tylko   jeśli  jest się z wielkopolski.

----------


## Łukasz CIN

Co sądzicie o płytach strunobetonowych Konbet SPK?
W moim przypadku rozpiętość stropu jaką potrzebuje to 8,6 m na którym ma się jeszcze opierać konstrukcja dachu i tu pojawia się problem. Czekam teraz na wycenę z Konbetu, przedstawiciel powiedział że raczej smart nie da rady i proponował SPK, który podobno jest taki sam jak Smart tylko o szerokości 1,2 m.
Czy ktoś z Was ma taki strop (SPK) i mógłby coś o nim napisać?

----------


## Łukasz CIN

Dzięki za wypowiedź  :smile: 
Jak oceniasz ten strop, nie ma pęknięć, nie widać łączeń? Stosowałeś jakiś tynk wyrównawczy na sufit czy tylko gładź na płyty?

U mnie wręcz odwrotnie to ja muszę namawiać architekta i murarzy do Smarta bo oni to tylko Terive widzą i na rozpiętość 8,5m chcą mi położyć terive o grubości 34cm!!!!. 
Dziś dostałem wycenę na Smarta (miał byc SPK, ale udało się ze smartem to zrobić). Za 130m2 stropu mam ofertę na Smarta 20 za 23 tyś brutto do negocjacji. Cena uwzględnia transport i montaż.  Mam jeszcze dostać wycenę na SPK, ale duże różnicy w cenie się nie spodziewam. 
Myślę że jeśli udało by mi się urwać z 2-3tys z tej oferty to ogólnie nie było by najgorzej biorąc pod uwagę szybkość montażu i niewielką wysokość stropu. Na Smarcie w porównaniu do Terivy to w 34cm zmieszczę się z ociepleniem 5cm, wylewką z podłogówką 8cm i parkietem. Teriva 34+5+8+1=48 cm ;(
Jeszcze jedna sprawa to taka, że na Smarcie będę mógł oprzeć konstrukcje dachu, co w przypadku Terivy odpada i musiał bym robić słupy lub podciąg w salonie.

----------


## matmar1

W moim przypadku wyliczenia KONBETU okazały się nie realne.
Projekt domu indywidualny 2 stropy po ok 75 m2 wycena z konbetu na strop to 13 500 brutto z 23% vat.
I na SMARTA się zdecydowaliśmy.  Dwa stropy miały kosztować 27 000 zł z transportem. 
Wykonawca w dziesięć minut mnie przekonał, że to pomyłka a koszy większe od monolitu. 
Wycenił koszt robocizny na 35000 zł. Bez względu na rodzaj stropu dom 150 m2 2 kondygnacje z płaskim dachem. 
Strop został przeprojektowany na monolit koszt 300 zł. 
Nie rozbijałem dokładnie: 
Stal na cały budynek ( wieńce, ława, trzpienie, stropy) ok 12 000 zł. Brutto
Beton na dwa stropy 10 000 zł. 
Wykonawca miał własne szalunki systemowe ja dokupiłem płyty P5 koszt ok 3 000 zł. 
Podciągi mam niższe  a do smarta jeszcze wieńce trzeba doliczyć.

----------


## KONBET

> Nie przemawiaja do mnie argumenty że SMART jest mocniejszy lżejszy itd. Przecież strop dobiera się do projektu. Jak ktoś ma strop o rozpiętości 8 metrów to oczywiście może zastaniwac sie nad SMARTEM jako alternatywą., ale w przypadku stropów do rozpiętości 7metrów, to chyba cena ma jakieś znaczenie dla inwestora. Parametry stropu wyliczane są do nośności jakie przewiduje projekt, , nie oferują nadmiarowych stropów. Owszem strop kanałowy jest droższy i wymaga dzwigu ale cena dzwigu jak już wspominałem nie jest aż taka wysoka. Koszty transportu kanałowych owszem są wyższe tylko producent kanałowych jest niemal w każdym wojewódzwie i w efekcie transport jest tanszy , a wprzypadku SMARTA tylko   jeśli  jest się z wielkopolski.


Szanowny Panie,

Strop kanałowy jest to nie to samo co strop strunobetonowy. Płyty kanałowe mają stal 420 Mpa do 500 MPa i beton B20. W SMARCIE  mamy  stal o dużo wyższej wytrzymałości 1860MPa lub 2160MPa, a beton B50 - wyższy jest również nakład energetyczny.

Jeżeli chodzi o transport to SMARTA dostarczamy praktycznie w każdy zakątek Polski  :smile: 

Pozdrawiamy!

----------


## harry203

Do Łukasz CIN

Cześć Łukasz, sorry, że dopiero teraz, ale trafił mi się jesienny urlopik  :big grin:  aż żal wracac tu było do tej szarugi. Ale do rzeczy. Na razie nic się nie dzieje, nie mażadnych rys czy tym bardzie pękniec. Było gładzone tylko ale za to porządnie, bo jestem pedantem i jakies bąbeki mi wyszły w jednym miejscu, wiec trzeba było powtórzyć. Nie wiem z czego to wynikało, pewnie nie chodziło o strop. Co do konbetu, polecam negocjowac. Zawsze warto sprobowac, coś sie na pewno uda urwać  :smile:  a smarta kładł mój sąsiad. Jest zadowolony, a to narzekacz  :big tongue:  wieć jakby coś było to by całe osiedle wiedziało. Pozdrawiam Sąsiada  :big tongue:

----------


## RobsonC

W piątek miałem instalowanego SMARTa.  Cena podobna - 13500  za niecałe 80mkw. 
Wybór był między Fabryką  w Bydgoszczy a Konbetem i ze względu na profesjonalnego doradcę wybrałem Smarta nawet mimo różnicy na niekorzyść w cenie (Bydgoszcz wyceniła strop na 11 000 - są bardzo kontaktowi). 
Problem z Konbetem pojawił się przy instalacji. Najpierw nie pojawił się dźwig - ekipa (4 osoby) czekała na następny. (Pojawili się super punktualnie) Dźwig, który przyjechał po 3 godzinach w zastępstwie był za krótki i omalże nie wywrócił się na budynek przy kładzeniu pierwszej płyty. Na maksymalnym wysięgniku przód dźwigu podniósł się o kilkadziesiąt centymetrów i cudem opadł na ziemię. Przesunięto dźwig - i okazało się że trzeba podłożyć 27 bloczków betonowych M5 żeby ustabilizować łapę wspornika. Bloczki - wszystkie zniszczone. Ale nie mam pretensji. Operacja położenia stropu trwała około 3 godzin. Ekipa Ok i profesjonalna więc skąd moja ironia? 
Pretensje mam o to że Konbet (lub jak kto woli Kierownik Sprzedaży) chciał mnie "przerobić" na umowie - jak? 
Jak myślicie nad stropem Konbetu - w cenie (W UMOWIE!!!!) powinny być dostawa zaślepek do płyt oraz dodatek do betonu (ekstender?) - w moim przypadku 6 kilo. Środek dodany do betonu czyni go bardziej elastycznym i ponoć ma za zadanie zapobieganie klawiszowaniu stropu (cytat z Pana Kierownika Sprzedaży) 
Zaślepki przyjechały z ekipą ale dodatek chemiczny - nie. Ekipa stwierdziła że ktoś dowiezie - tym czasem po dwóch dniach Kierownik Sprzedaży poinformował mnie przez Przedstawiciela że nie ma dodatku w umowie, nie było  go w ofercie i nie dostanę tego (inaczej: mam spadać na drzewo) . Kierownika niemiło wspominam już z negocjacji handlowych gdzie był butny, zarozumiały i arogancki. Nie będę cytował ale maila zostawiłem w skrzynce... 

Więc jeśli chcecie Konbet - to bierzcie ale pamiętajcie o tym, że wszystko trzeba mieć w umowie bo jeśli nie ma - to firma nie poczuwa się do dostarczenia. 

update z 19.11
ranna rozmowa z Panem Kierownikiem skończyła się odrzuceniem przez niego połączenia. Gratuluję arogancji przy traktowaniu Klienta. Rozmowa z jego przełożonym już całkiem sympatyczna, dodatek do betonu w cenie stropu (bez sugerowanej dopłaty) zdążył dojechać z przedstawicielem tuż przed przyjazdem betoniarki. Na tym kończymy transmisję. 

Pozdrawiam 
Robson

----------


## Gjerkowicz

A jaki strop polecicie, jeżeli piwnica ma byc wyłącznie winiarnnią... Za często tam nikt nie będzie chodził...

----------


## czarn-y

> W piątek miałem instalowanego SMARTa.  Cena podobna - 13500  za niecałe 80mkw. 
> ...


Inny forumowicz wyżej pisał, że za 130m2 dostał ofertę na 23tyś. Mnie teriva 125m2 wyszła 13tyś(wszystko, łącznie ze stemplami), Robocizny nie liczę, bo robiłem sam. IMHO Smart nie ma aż tylu zalet względem terivy, żeby prawie dwukrotnie przepłacać.

----------


## Łukasz CIN

Dzięki *harry203* 
Mam nadzieję że i ja będę zadowolony.




> Inny forumowicz wyżej pisał, że za 130m2 dostał ofertę na 23tyś. Mnie teriva 125m2 wyszła 13tyś(wszystko, łącznie ze stemplami), Robocizny nie liczę, bo robiłem sam. IMHO Smart nie ma aż tylu zalet względem terivy, żeby prawie dwukrotnie przepłacać.


Napisz jakie masz rozpiętości stropu i jakiej wysokości terive?

Weź pod uwagę że u mnie rozpiętość stropy wynosi 8,5 m i musi utrzymać konstrukcje dachu, to jest główny problem dla terivy trudny do przeskoczenia.. Gdyby nie to pewnie też zdecydował bym się na terive.
Smart zalet ma sporo; 
duża nośność 
mała wysokość stropu 
szybki montaż  
Wada: 
CENA ;(

----------


## czarn-y

U mnie standardowa teriva 4,0/1 wys 24cm, nie mam tak wielkich rozpiętości. Skalkuluj sobie, czy zamiast smarta nie lepiej monolit wylać.

----------


## Łukasz CIN

Myślałem też o monolicie i myślę wciąż, jednak nie wiem jeszcze jak było by z oparciem na nim dachu przy takiej rozpiętości. 
Póki co jest Smart na pierwszym miejscu, ewentualne zmiany będą na wiosnę jak ekipa przyjdzie ściany murować i może coś jeszcze wymyślimy.

----------


## Sianecki

> Myślałem też o monolicie i myślę wciąż, jednak nie wiem jeszcze jak było by z oparciem na nim dachu przy takiej rozpiętości. 
> Póki co jest Smart na pierwszym miejscu, ewentualne zmiany będą na wiosnę jak ekipa przyjdzie ściany murować i może coś jeszcze wymyślimy.




Wrazie potrzeby zapraszam do kontaktu, z checia pomoge badz udziele jakis odpowiedzi na temat tego materialu, zajmuje sie nim od 2 lat. 

Pozdrawiam 


Konrad 
509 439 555

----------


## jan1958

Jak wygląda sprawa ułożenia ogrzewania podłogowego na takim stropie?

----------


## DrKubus

Właśnie dostałem wycenę na Smart 15, strop na 100m2 pow zabudowy, wyszedł 76 m2, wycena 11880 z transportem.

Ktoś wie ile monolit by kosztował?

----------


## Redakcja

*Zapraszamy do obejrzenia filmu o stropie budowanym w 2 godziny - stropie z lekkich płyt panelowych strunobetonowych SMART:*

***

Zobaczcie inne filmy poradnikowe na murator.tv - to Telewizja Budowlana dla Was!
*

----------


## czarn-y

"Koledzy" powyżej specjalnie się zarejestrowali żeby się pochwalić swoim smartem  :wink:  Marketing na najwyższym poziomie  :wink:

----------


## jare32

no tak...smart jest dobrym pewnie stropem tylko mógłby być sporo tańszy, ale nikt nie pracuje za darmo

----------


## MWM

> Sam miałem dylemat co wybrać. Pod uwagę brałem Terivę i SMART. Nie ukrywam, że też zależało mi na czasie, więc tym bardziej interesował mnie SMART. Po przeczytaniu opinii na forach i rozeznaniu wśród znajomych w końcu zdecydowałem się na SMARTA. Obsługa w moim wypadku przebiegła sprawnie, więc może inni mieli pecha, ale ja nie mam na co narzekać  Też się zdziwiłem, że faktycznie te płyty bardzo fajnie wygłuszają dźwięk. Na górze u dzieciaków może być głośno, a ja spokojnie mogę odprężyć się w salonie przed telewizorem


Uwielbiam takie wpisy od użytkowników z paroma wpisami na koncie i niedawno zarejestrowanych.....
Szanowny KONBECIE proszę tutaj własnej propagandy nie uskuteczniać.
Zalety stropu znamy ja sam się nad nim zastanawiam ale takie wpisy piewczo piejne od paru użytkowników to nieetyczna reklama samego siebie.
Myślę, że jak będziecie pisali ze swojego konta KONBET nikt się nie obrazi a rozsądniej będziecie odbierani.
pozdrowienia

----------


## MWM

> no tak...smart jest dobrym pewnie stropem tylko mógłby być sporo tańszy, ale nikt nie pracuje za darmo


W mojej ofercie od KONBET wychodzi z uwzględnieniem transportu i czegoś co nazywane jest montażem (chodzi pewnie o rozładowanie płyt na poziom +1 zamiast 0) prawie *180 PLN/m2 brutto.*
Fajny ten strop i już prawie się na niego zdecydowałem.
Teraz jednak jak zestawiam już razem większość kosztów budowy to zaczyna wszędzie kasy brakować - wiadomo....
Jak znajdę strop parę tysięcy tańszy o wymaganych parametrach to zrobię i się nawet nie będę zastanawiał.
W projekcie mam monolit, musze wreszcie policzyć ile to wyjdzie zrobić strop wg.. projektu  :wink:

----------


## jedker

Też zastanawiam się nad wyborem stropu. Rzeczywiście na tym forum łatwo zauważyć "wpisy sponsorowane", które niestety bardziej zniechęcają. Co do stropów to większość projektów ma strop gęstożebrowy typu teriva itp. Moim zdaniem głównie ze względu na wygodę projektantów (łatwiej wstawić belki i kilka wylewek niż zaprojektować którykolwiek inny dostępny na rynku strop). Nowe stropy np smart potrzebuje dużego lobby, rozgłosu i reklamy ponieważ ktoś zainwestował duże pieniądze na wprowadzenie nowego produktu na rynek. Widzieliście kiedyś reklamę bloczków betonowych czy zwykłego gazobetonu - nie bo tutaj liczy się cena a reklamuje się nowe produkty np ytong z tego samego powodu co stropy smart. Osobiście skłaniam się do płyt stropowych, tak jak już ktoś wcześniej pisał w każdym większym mieście są producenci tego stropu tylko, że jest to technologia znana i nikt tego nie reklamuje. Liczy się cena (u mnie płyty + transport + dźwig ok 95 zł/m2 brutto) Producent płyty robi co do centymetra jeżeli chodzi o długość, waga rzeczywiście ok 350 kg/m2 jednak przy ok 90 mb fundamentu 10 T więcej chyba nie ma znaczenia (100 kg na 1m fundamentu) to tak jakby zamiast trzech gości na imprezę przyszło by osiem osób i połowy byśmy nie wpuścili bo nie przewidział tego projektant  :smile:

----------


## Błaszyki

Ja zdecydowałem się na Smarta i jestem zadowolony. Oryginalnie w projekcie był strop drewniany i wiedziałem że na pewno go zmienię. Początkowo zastanawiałem się nad teriva ale wybrałem Smarta bo dla mnie było wygodniej i szybciej (dom buduję sam) ale na pewno drożej niż teriva. Jednak jest to niedużo większa doplata za solidny mocny lekki i naprawdę cichy strop. Jako, że buduję sam zaoszczędziłem też sporo czasu. Dla zainteresowanych mogę wysłać parę fotek.

----------


## SKUT13

> Mieliśmy opory przed pierwszym montażem, ale teraz polecamy go wszystkim. Dobra jakość i produkt z Chrzanowa o ile się nie mylę a dystybucja na całą Polskę.
> http://www.rector.pl


Ciekawe-nie wiedzieć gdzie ma siedzibę firma w której się pracuje
Litości z tą reklamą. Weź człowieku przeczytaj swoje posty i się zastanów co za głupoty piszesz- wymieniałeś u siebie strop, budowałeś bez Rectora, budowałeś z Rectorem, podglądałeś budowę sąsiada-może wybierz sobie jedną wersję , bo to jest śmieszne

----------


## RobsonC

Nie wiem kolego ile Ci płaca za ta reklamę ale strop nie robi szału jeśli chodzi o wygłuszanie. U mnie leży na piwnicy i mam doskonale słyszalność kto im jakim kierunku sie porusza po domu. Swoją droga gdzie jest Admin...  :Smile: 

Mam pytanie dla użytkowników Smarta - tynkowaliscie go od spodu czy płyty GK ? Bo tynkarz nr 1 sie zbuntował i nie chciał tynkować bo za gładki a drugi już brał sie za robotę ale go wstrzymałem

----------


## plusfoto

Się zreflektowałeś po 8 miesiącach. Ja mam między parterem i poddaszem użytkowym i nic nie słyszę. Może ktoś Ci sknocił jak kładli. Mój jest położony na taśmach dylatacyjnych a na nim 6cm styro, podłogówka i wylewka. Od spodu sufit podwieszany i tak miało być od samego początku.

----------


## RobsonC

Na tynkowanie nigdy ńie jest za późno  :smile:  dom jeszcze nie oddany wiec każda opcja wchodzi w grę  :smile:  
Fajnie ze sie odezwałeś - jak oceniasz podłogówkę na Smarcie ? Zwrócić uwagę na cos szczególnie ?

----------


## plusfoto

Nie wiem co można w niej oceniać? :smile:  Robi się normalnie jak na każdym innym. Styropian rozkłada się nie mal idealnie, na to folia i rurki. Potem wylewka i wszystko.

----------


## RobsonC

Generalnie natchnąłeś mnie na sprawdzenie. 
Nie mam dylatacji na mocowaniu stropu - jest po prostu zabetonowany wieńcem, Pewnie stąd jest hałas.

----------


## ArekWLKP

Sam stoję przed stropem, no i wziąłem pod uwagę SMART 15 właśnie. Dostałem wstępną wycenę (producent nie widział budowy - tylko projekt) przy (według ich wyliczeń) 78,37m2 stropu na 9850,25zł netto. Więc wychodzi że m2 będzie kosztował mnie ok 126 netto (łącznie z transportem). Oczywiście jeszcze się nie targowałem o cenę, będę to robił przed samym zamówieniem. Ale widzę że ceny jakoś specjalnie nie spadły.

----------


## sylwekr

U mnie wyszło podobnie (131 zł netto), w moim przypadku gdzie jak na razie wszystko robię sam (z pomocą rodziny), różnica pomiędzy Smartem a monolitem to ok 10-12 tys. Szybkość wykonania dla mnie nie ma znaczenia, do pomocy do stropu jak bym wziął ze 2 osoby i zapłacił 2-3 tys to i tak sporo w kieszeni mi zostanie. Zobaczymy na wiosnę będę robił strop i zobaczymy czy w szacunkach kosztu nie pomyliłem się.

----------


## plusfoto

> U mnie wyszło podobnie (131 zł netto), w moim przypadku gdzie jak na razie wszystko robię sam (z pomocą rodziny), różnica pomiędzy Smartem a monolitem to ok 10-12 tys. Szybkość wykonania dla mnie nie ma znaczenia, do pomocy do stropu jak bym wziął ze 2 osoby i zapłacił 2-3 tys to i tak sporo w kieszeni mi zostanie. Zobaczymy na wiosnę będę robił strop i zobaczymy czy w szacunkach kosztu nie pomyliłem się.


To ile ty masz metrów tego stropu że wyszła Ci różnica 10-12K

----------


## sylwekr

> To ile ty masz metrów tego stropu że wyszła Ci różnica 10-12K


Ok 130 m2, dokładnie nie pamiętam, wycenę na SMART-a miałem na 19800 brutto. Ściany będą z BK, więc pod płyty musiał bym kupić kształtki wieńcowe lub wylać poduszkę betonową zbrojoną (tak mi zalecali), Poza tym szalowanie, zbrojenie wieńca, zalanie jego i zamków. Nie liczyłem dokładnie ale pewnie te dodatkowe wydatki to 3-4 tys do SMART-a.
Monolit, w moim przypadku jak liczyłem to beton 5 tys i stal 5 tys, powiedzmy coś nieprzewidzianego 1-2 tys. Stęple mam za free (już leżą), mam już kupione płyty Peri na deskowanie dachu (praktycznie w cenie OSB), starczy  aby na szalunek je położyć w 2 warstwach (chociaż podobno w jednej warstwie by starczyło). Zatem realnie wydaje mi się że monolit będzie mnie kosztował 10-12 tys, zatem różnica spora. Jeśli bym musiał kupić stęple i deski to pewnie by doszło ok 3 tys, jeśli bym musiał zapłacić jakimś pomocnikom 2-3 tys to i tak nadal sporo mniej mnie wyniesie monolit. Może coś źle policzyłem, coś pominąłem okaże się

----------


## jaaacek

witam.

szukam informacji na temat stropu SMART. Jest to w zasadzie najdłuższy wątek w internecie - jednak mam wrażenie że powinien on trafić do innego działu- na przykład - na czym można zaoszczędzić przy budowie domu. W zasadzie gołym okiem widać trzy drużyny. Pierwsza - chcąca się czegoś dowiedzieć. Druga - chcąca pochwalić SMART'a i Trzecia - krzycząca że SMART jest za drogi i że to w ogóle skandal. No nie rozumiem tego - zwłaszcza wypowiedzi, gdzie ktoś waha się z powodu kilku tysięcy wyższej ceny za nowoczesny i komfortowy produkt. Rozumiem, że każdy budżet jest ograniczony, ale w skali inwestycji nawet małego domku - takie 3 czy 5 tysięcy to zaledwie 1 procent całej realizacji - a w zamian mamy choćby wyższy salon,  najbardziej cichy strop, szybko i czysto załatwiony temat - bez wstrzymywania prac i bez syfu - a co w moim przypadku najważniejsze - możliwość kształtowania przestrzeni parteru bez większości ścian działowych i podciągu. Daje słowo, że nie jestem z Konbetu, martwi mnie odległość do nich (transport) i nie mówię że na pewno będę miał ten strop. 

pozdrawiam.
Jacek - Elbląg

----------


## sylwekr

> W zasadzie gołym okiem widać trzy drużyny. Pierwsza - chcąca się czegoś dowiedzieć. Druga - chcąca pochwalić SMART'a i Trzecia - krzycząca że SMART jest za drogi i że to w ogóle skandal. No nie rozumiem tego - zwłaszcza wypowiedzi, gdzie ktoś waha się z powodu kilku tysięcy wyższej ceny za nowoczesny i komfortowy produkt. Rozumiem, że każdy budżet jest ograniczony, ale w skali inwestycji nawet małego domku - takie 3 czy 5 tysięcy to zaledwie 1 procent całej realizacji - a w zamian mamy choćby wyższy salon,  najbardziej cichy strop, szybko i czysto załatwiony temat - bez wstrzymywania prac i bez syfu - a co w moim przypadku najważniejsze - możliwość kształtowania przestrzeni parteru bez większości ścian działowych i podciągu. Daje słowo, że nie jestem z Konbetu, martwi mnie odległość do nich (transport) i nie mówię że na pewno będę miał ten strop.


Mówisz, kilka tysięcy różnicy, dla mnie wyszło ok 10- 12 tys to dla mnie dużo, budując dom za ok 250 tys to procentowo duża kwota, jak bym budował za milion pewnie wtedy była by pomijalna
Komfortowy - nie rozumiem, gdzie tu komfort, strop jak strop...
Wyższy salon, w jaki sposób, np u mnie projektowany monolit ma mieć 16 cm, w jaki sposób podwyższę salon kupując SMAR-ta
Cichy, nie romię, z czym będzie ciszej, ja i tak na strop wrzucam 50 cm wełny, to będzie ciszej jak bym za monolit wybrał SMART-a
Bez syfu, co ma syf na budowie do rodzaju stropu, jak dbasz tak masz, lub zależy jakich masz budowlańców
Co do kształtowania ścian działowych, a przy monolicie jaki problem, przy Terivie to ma znaczenie

Piszesz, że nie jesteś z Konbetu, może nie jesteś, ale chyba przesiąkłeś ich marketingiem. Produkt jest godny uwagi, sam nad nim się zastanawiałem, ma swoje zalety, ja zrezygnowałem ze względu tylko na cenę.

----------


## ArekWLKP

Ja też chyba rezygnuje z SMART-a. Ta cena trochę za wysoka jak na "nowoczesność" elementu który niewiele jest odczuwalny. Jak na chwilę obecną nie są specjalnie konkurencyjni. aż tak mi się nie śpieszy by przepłacać te kilka tyś. Prawdopodobnie skończy się na Terivie, czekam jeszcze za ostatnimi wycenami.

----------


## KONBET

Cieszymy się, że tak chwalicie nasz marketing, ale jak powszechnie wiadomo - bez dobrego produktu nawet najlepszy marketing nic nie da  :smile:  Piszecie, że jego parametry czy innowacyjność jest nieodczuwalna ("strop jak strop") czy też da się je uzyskać innymi sposobami. Ale czy tak samo pomyślicie np. o płycie podłogowej samochodu? Na jakości samochodów staramy się nie oszczędzać, więc dlaczego chcemy robić to kosztem domu? To bardzo podobna sytuacja - zarówno w jednym, jak i drugim przypadku mamy do czynienia z ważnym elementem konstrukcyjnym.

Do zalet SMARTA należą: pewność co do zastosowanych materiałów, krótki czas montażu, niska masa własna, wysoka wytrzymałość, dobra izolacja akustyczna i niska promieniotwórczość. Te wszystkie elementy wpływają na późniejszy komfort funkcjonowania w domu. Dlaczego?
1. Bezpieczeństwo - wpływają na nie zarówno zastosowane materiały, które w przypadku prefabrykowanych elementów są certyfikowane i sprawdzane, jak i wytrzymałość stropu na obciążenia i jego masa. Im niższa masa tym mniej obciąża strop i pozwala na szersze możliwości konstrukcyjne.
2. Wysoka izolacyjność akustyczna - każdy kto twierdzi, że strop nie wpływa na komfort życia, powinien pobyć przez jeden dzień w parterowym salonie, który na piętrze ma pokój dziecięcy...  :smile:  W przypadku SMART izolacja akustyczna wynosi 54 dB. A po ludzku oznacza to, że daje minimum dwukrotnie większy komfort akustyczny niż np. strop gęstożebrowy.
3. Niska promieniotwórczość - czy wiecie, że wszystkie materiały budowlane wykazują się mniejszą lub większą promieniotwórczością? Dlatego dla zdrowia i całego środowiska tak ważne jest by ta wartość była jak najniższa.

Jakość stropu to bardzo istotna kwestia, a w przypadku prefabrykowanych elementów, materiały użyte do produkcji są weryfikowane. A dzięki szybkiemu montażowi możecie skrócić czas budowy.

Tak, chwalimy swoje rozwiązania, ale to chyba nikogo nie dziwi  :smile:  I tak - jak widać po historii rozwoju naszych produktów - stropy to nasza pasja, wkładamy w technologie wiele serca, ale przede wszystkim rozumu - pewność, bezpieczeństwo, dobre parametry są dla nas najważniejsze. 

Pozdrawiamy!

----------


## peppawutz

Podstawowy minus tego rozwiązania to niestety widoczne łączenia płyt stropowych, których nijak nie da się zamaskować - przynajmniej dopóki konstrukcja domu jeszcze pracuje... Przy stropach gęstożebrowych naprężenia rozkładają się bardziej równomiernie i ten problem nie jest aż tak widoczny (a z reguły nie jest w ogóle widoczny). Oglądałem kilka domów ze stropami płytowymi i zawsze te łączenia były widoczne... U mnie z kolei w projekcie był monolit, ale został zamieniony na pustaki ceramiczne Porotherm... Na Smarta się nie zdecydowałem z powyższych powodów.

----------


## sylwekr

> Podstawowy minus tego rozwiązania to niestety widoczne łączenia płyt stropowych, których nijak nie da się zamaskować - przynajmniej dopóki konstrukcja domu jeszcze pracuje... Przy stropach gęstożebrowych naprężenia rozkładają się bardziej równomiernie i ten problem nie jest aż tak widoczny (a z reguły nie jest w ogóle widoczny). Oglądałem kilka domów ze stropami płytowymi i zawsze te łączenia były widoczne... U mnie z kolei w projekcie był monolit, ale został zamieniony na pustaki ceramiczne Porotherm... Na Smarta się nie zdecydowałem z powyższych powodów.


W Smarcie podobno łączenia nie pękają, ale mogliby się wypowiedzieć osoby które mają u siebie taki strop. Możliwe, że to co widziałeś to stropy z płyt żerańskich i od siebie mogę powiedzieć, że w bloku w którym mieszkam strop jest z płyt żerańskich i pęknięć na łączeniach płyt w pokojach nie można pozbyć się. Blok ma dwadzieściaparę lat i łączenia pękaja - a nadal by budynek "pracował" .... Może to kwestia montażu, może samych płyt....

----------


## peppawutz

Jak są płyty to zawsze będzie widać łączenie. To są po prostu za duże elementy, żeby nie było to widoczne. W płytach kanałowych maskowanie nie ma sensu, bo nawet przy zastosowaniu fizeliny pęknięcie wyjdzie po jakimś czasie... Wg mojego doświadczenia strop gęstożebrowy tego problemu nie ma.

----------


## dmnm

Jest tu może jakiś "użytkownik" smarta? Mam projekt na terivie. Wysłałem do wyceny i poprosiłem też  o smarta z czystej ciekawości. Tak +/- za sam materiał wychodzi jeszcze raz tyle przy smarcie (w cenie co prawda ułożenie). Tylko, że trzeba by to liczyć całościowo, więc murarzowi zapłacić będzie można mniej niż za terivę, odejdzie też koszt zbrojenia i nadbeton. Najbardziej przemawia do mnie szybkość ułożenia. Licząc tak na szybko to sumarycznie wychodzi mi prawie tak samo, choć jestem laikiem. Liczył może ktoś tak dokładnie?

----------


## marek_czeczot

> Jest tu może jakiś "użytkownik" smarta? Mam projekt na terivie. Wysłałem do wyceny i poprosiłem też  o smarta z czystej ciekawości. Tak +/- za sam materiał wychodzi jeszcze raz tyle przy smarcie (w cenie co prawda ułożenie). Tylko, że trzeba by to liczyć całościowo, więc murarzowi zapłacić będzie można mniej niż za terivę, odejdzie też koszt zbrojenia i nadbeton. Najbardziej przemawia do mnie szybkość ułożenia. Licząc tak na szybko to sumarycznie wychodzi mi prawie tak samo, choć jestem laikiem. Liczył może ktoś tak dokładnie?


Ja też miałem robioną wycenę Smarta i nawet byłbym w stanie zaakceptować dość wysoką cenę, ale u mnie pojawił się problem z podjechaniem HDS na plac budowy (zaczęli robić u mnie na osiedlu kanalizację w międzyczasie). W związku z tym zdecydowaliśmy się na strop gęstożebrowy Porotherm, który był tańszy tak o 30-40%. Można go ułożyć samemu, więc powiedzmy, że koszty wykonawcze nie byłyby duże. Także zanim się zamówi smarta to trzeba sprawdzić czy nie będzie problemu z dojazdem i jakie są terminy u wykonawców, bo to też niestety "wąskie gardło". Pod tym względem stropy gęstożebrowy mają akurat dużą przewagę.

----------


## jacentyy

^^
jak dla Ciebie czyli przedstawiciela handlowego?

----------


## Frofo007

Jakość obsługi klienta jest słaba, pozdrowienia dla Pani Eweliny  :wink:

----------


## Andrzej733

Ułożenie smarta hds em w większości przypadków nie jest możliwe ale to nie problem bo sumarycznie skład sztywny i dźwig na jedno wyjdzie. Problemem jest ich długość co przekłada się na klawiszowanie. Kiedyś chciałem je wdrożyć na swoim terenie  ale prywatnii do domów  tego nie wezmą bo mordęga z wykończeniem a do hal nie  idzie bo lobby płyt kanałowych jest za silne.

----------


## Kamil_

Panowie powracam do tematu...

W projekcie miałem strop monolityczny.
Przeprojektowano mi go na Terivę.
Buduję sam z ojcem i tej terivy się trochę obawiam (układanie, jakieś żebra rozdzielcze itp..).
Chcę szybko załatwić temat więc SMART byłby chyba lepszy...

Jak z tymi kosztami w końcu?

----------


## makofski

czy ktoś z szanownych obtynkował smarta ? pęka ?

----------


## piotrecki

Największą wadą stropów panelowych są widoczne łączenia, które bardzo trudno jest zamaskować przez pierwsze lata użytkowania, kiedy budynek pracuje i pracują też płyty względem siebie. To są po prostu zbyt duże elementy, żeby dało się łączenia zapaćkać akrylem czy tynkiem. Z tego co mi mówili w studiu projektowym, 90% domów ze stropem w tej technologii będą miały widoczne pęknięcia przez pierwsze 3-4 lata. Potem można myśleć o akrylowaniu i siatce maskującej. Jak ktoś nie chce się narażać na sufity z takimi rysami, to polecam strop gęstożebrowy - u mnie jest w systemie Porotherm z pustakami ceramicznymi i nie pęka, bo elementy są małe. No albo monolit, ale to już niestety znacznie większe koszty...

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Bzdury kolego skąd te dane, że przy zastosowaniu prefabrykowanych płyt strunobetonowych lub żelbetowych 90% połączeń pęka? jestem bardzo ciekawy
jakbyś nie wiedział to zamki taki płyt się dozbraja i zalewa betonem !!

----------


## radetzky

> jakbyś nie wiedział to zamki taki płyt się dozbraja i zalewa betonem !!


Zalewa się, a potem i tak wychodzą pęknięcia na tym zalanym betonie  :smile:  Tak to przynajmniej wyglądało u mnie. Każdy strop będzie trochę pracował, ale przy dużych elementach te ruchy względne będą na tyle znaczące, że wyjdą pęknięcia w najsłabszym miejscu. Rozwiązaniem byłoby prefabrykowanie mniejszych elementów, ale wtedy w sumie niewiele by się to różniło od systemów gęstożebrowych typu teriva albo przywołany tu Porotherm...

----------


## humidorek

Czy znacie aktualne ceny z montażem w okolicy Warszawy (Babice)? I jak się one mają do wykonania stropów lanych (wszystko zlecane ekipe)?

----------


## finlandia

> Cieszymy się, że tak chwalicie nasz marketing, ale jak powszechnie wiadomo - bez dobrego produktu nawet najlepszy marketing nic nie da ...!


No niestety ja nie chwalę. Na forum było wiele klonów "szeptających" na rzecz Smarta. Jako moderator mam wgląd w te posty a taki dorobek spamerski nie zasługuje na pochwały..

----------

